# 1st Craft Show Report



## Bret (Nov 5, 2007)

All-in-all, it was a good experience. My table was much bigger than I expected. My space was 12x9, and the table was a full 12 foot. The woman next to me ran home to get another table so she had a double sided booth. I was just happy that I had gotten some navy blue fabric at Joann's and had enough with the bed sheet to cover my one table! 

There were THREE other shows in the SAME town. One was also a two-day show. Saturday was decent. I made my whole booth fee ($60) and a bit more. Sunday was dead quiet. I sold only lip balms. My sales totalled $97, so just over 1 1/2x the booth fee. I'm very pleased with it considering it was my first show and some people weren't making any sales at all. 

Everyone was really friendly. I talked with the woman across from me (dish towels and pillows, handmade) and the sweet older woman next to me (she's "flirting with 80" in her words) who was selling hand knit/crochet baby blankets ($15), afghans ($30), dishcloths (2/$5) etc. Her prices were really really low and she did well. She said it's her last season for a few years. She's tired of making the thing and just wants to get rid of them. I couldn't believe she was selling them so cheaply. I know what it takes to make those, but she was happy with it! I got some good advice and tips. 
There was a huge gel candle woman behind me. She wasn't doing to well either. Once a few of them found out that this was my first show, they came over to tell me on Sunday that it's not normally that slow and they hope I do another show  

No one else was doing soaps/b&b. I had quite a few people stop, sniff, comment they liked it, but moved on. I lowered my prices a bit, then sold more. I sold a total of 14 lip balms ($2 or 2/$3), 7 soaps (4.5 oz $3 or 2/$5), 1 bath fizzy (4 pieces, total 4 oz $6), 4 body creams ($5), and 2 soy melts (4 oz total weight, $5) and 4 milk baths (7 oz for $4). 

Whole booth, the table coverings did look much better in person, wasn't too much of a color difference:












(That's my mom helping)

L-R Soaps, lip balms, milk baths










Body Cream, aroma beads, soy melts (silver bags), wickless candles, soaps





[/img]


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 5, 2007)

I am so glad that you didn't back out of the show!  Your display is nice!  It gets easier!  

Good Job!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 5, 2007)

Good for you! That is a bi ol' table!


----------



## gbtreasures (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations!  You have quite an assortment.  Did you make the candles, too?


----------



## moonbeam (Nov 5, 2007)

It sounds like you had a really good experience for your first show. Even in bad shows, you have to remember you're getting your name out there though. I'm glad the other vendors were supportive to you too. You make a lot of nice friends along the way that way. And it does get easier, you always refine the way you set up, you just never know what's going to inspire you! I am always changing my table set up, after 7 years even! My favorite thing right now is these little sign holders I got at the Cash and Carry here (restaurant supply), they hold the sign up and are easy to see.

Loved your presentation, and those milk baths, those bottles were TOO cute!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice display! 8)   You did good!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Bret (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

Yes, I did make the "candles" and melts, but they are wickless candles, so no wick to mess with!


----------

